# Ica



## anti_puppymill (Aug 17, 2008)

Is anybody know what registry is that? It called ICA and they said that they have division of ACA for mixed breed. But is ACA Pure Breed why there is Mixed Breed. That make me concern about this company.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Because it's a puppymill- commercial breeder registry with no sense of ethics.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

They are a puppymill registry. If you have a mixed breed dog and are interested in dog sports the UKC permits spayed/neutered mixed breeds to participate in performance events such as obedience. The dog must have the UKC's version of an ILP number (I don't know if they call it that).


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i couldn't even find it when i googled it....do you know what it stands for?....check out the posting for registries, you'll see how many are puppymill registries and such....as mentioned thru out the responses, do your homework b/4 purchasing...check out the registries that the pups are registered thru.....you want a registry that stands for something (and i don't meant the initials)....ones that have _real_ goals and such (like the AKC/UKC and even the breed registries that set real goals [ABCA, etc])....

be careful, they'll get you everytime....


----------



## anti_puppymill (Aug 17, 2008)

I called then ACA customer service on the phone. I found out that ICA is Internation Canine Association and It's a part with ACA. It registered anything like dog,cats,bird, or any animal. It seems to me like a joke. It's not even register with Better Business Bureau. It's not even a business. It seem like ACA want to get the money in both way, purebreed and mix breed. That's not right. It's gonna mess up the industry. I think this is a biggest legally scam has been around . I wonder what the goverment gonna do with these compay.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

anti_puppymill said:


> I called then ACA customer service on the phone. I found out that ICA is Internation Canine Association and It's a part with ACA. It registered anything like dog,cats,bird, or any animal. It seems to me like a joke. It's not even register with Better Business Bureau. It's not even a business. It seem like ACA want to get the money in both way, purebreed and mix breed. That's not right. It's gonna mess up the industry. I think this is a biggest legally scam has been around . I wonder what the goverment gonna do with these compay.


It's just a bogus registery, the goverment won't do anything about it.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

not a thing.....it's a case of buyer beware....do your homework, check out what you're getting b/4 you get it and maybe, if we can get the word out, they'll stop just b/c they don't get the businessrolleyes....but i wouldn't hold your breathe on that one....there's just to many people out there that don't know/don't care....


----------



## anti_puppymill (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah I know, most people don't care until they lost money. They purchased dog is not purebred. I think in the future there will be more people lost money, get sick dog. It's gonna be disaster industry if we don't stop those none legit registries out there. The number is growing big time


----------



## Pekitzu breeder (Jan 28, 2020)

Just because a puppy or dog is registered under this doesnt mean they are not well bred or in bad health! We breed Shih tzus and Pekignese and all 4 of ours are purebred as well as our english bulldog. Our bulldog is AKC but out others are under ICA and have genetics in their papers with proof from blood testing! When we sometimes breed the 2 breeds together they get registered under ACA but all our adult dogs are very healthy and taken care of and so are our pups. We got our shih tzus and pekignese from very nice breeders and we didnt care they weren't AKC. The judgement is not true to all that are registered under those registries.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You're responding to a 12-year-old thread. Most, if not all, of the participants are long gone.


----------

